# Is my PC 64 BIT compatible



## ayushman9 (Jan 26, 2008)

I recently downloaded NOD32 64 BIT version .When it started to leran it said this installion is not of your processor type. I am running Windows vista ultimate x86( i think it is 32 bit ,as it display in mu computer)

 I have a pc configuration of Intel C2D E4400 ,1 GB RAM ,Geforce 8600 Gt,160 Gb hard disk on ASUS P5B-MX WIFI-AP.Is my PC 64 bit compatible.

     A visit to intel told me you must have a 64 bit bios . How do i know if i have to upgrade to a 64 bit operating system or not.


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah I have the same doubt.
Are C2Ds 64bit?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 26, 2008)

yea c2d's are 64bit.And you need to have 64-bit OS to run 64-bit applications.You can'y run NOD-32,the 64bit edition in vista 32 bit edition.

I hope I cleared your doubts.


----------



## ayushman9 (Jan 26, 2008)

OK THEN i ma upgrading to 64 bit . Omy Ghosh so much for the performance .How much speed do you think i will get if i upgrade


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 26, 2008)

whatever dude,64-bit OSes are still not 'ready for useage',too many driver problems and getting 64-bit version of softwares is a Pain in the arse.

Secondly,you got just 1gb RAM-so 32bit or 64bit it won't be much helpful.Get atleat 2gb RAM,4GB is more like it for 64-bit vista(and it makes use of it).


----------



## ayushman9 (Jan 28, 2008)

what about 64 bit xp


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 28, 2008)

Few points to understand.
You don't get speed using 64bit OS if you have 1gb ram in ur system, most software are still 32 bit.

To make the use of 64bit speed in real life you would need 64 bit software & over 4gb of ram, so each process can be assigned 2gb each, if the software are 64 bit then this limit will be enhanced further to 4-16gb each process.

32 bit softwares can max use 2gb ram of each, so a 64 bit will allow 2gb to each process (software) thus help you to multi task your machine without waiting.


----------

